

Fail Fast, Bake Bread - heypaxton
https://medium.com/@epxtn/fail-fast-bake-bread-ec929b46e888

======
001sky
Making bread is something for which cookbooks and recipes compilations are ill
suited. Bread is invariably about ingredients and technique.The flour is
different, the water is different, the yeast is different, the ovens produce
different transfers of energy, etc etc.

So this is about corrections, adjustments, and tacit knowledge about what you
can do to "push" (really 'nudge') the output in a calibrated way.

The author is correct that iteration is essential to learning in this contex.
But iteration is not "failure", but simply "mediocrity" with adjustment.

Referring to mediocrity as 'failure' lacks requisite precision, although maybe
it sounds cool.

